# What's a good book to buy for the business side of being a composer?



## bleupalmtree (Jan 8, 2023)

There is so much good info on here, tips, life lessons, personal experience, what to do, what not do but it's a bit over whelming and my brain can only process so much at a time lol.

I'm looking at Amazon and there is so many options. Which book would you recommend for a starting off composer?




thank you for your time


----------

